# Bank Of Ireland Online service down?



## greentree (3 Aug 2010)

Anyone having a problem this morning accessing www.365online.com?

I can't seem to access it for the last few hours. All other websites seem ok...


----------



## dmos87 (3 Aug 2010)

Yep, cant access it either.


----------



## callybags (3 Aug 2010)

Back up and running now


----------



## greentree (3 Aug 2010)

Hmm....Still down here...


----------



## JP1234 (3 Aug 2010)

No,still can't get in online.  

The phone service seems to be ok.


----------



## dobsdave (3 Aug 2010)

greentree said:


> Hmm....Still down here...



Still down for me.


----------



## greentree (3 Aug 2010)

Back now. Thats mad - a 2 hour outage on a Tuesday morning after a bank holiday!


----------



## MaryBe (3 Aug 2010)

Just tried to access BOI. Got in but my balances are UNAVAILABLE!!!! There must be some problems with their server.  Oops it's back!!!


----------



## Threadser (3 Aug 2010)

I regularly have trouble accessing BOI online services. When I log in a message comes up to say that my session has been inactive for some time and I have to log in again. Sometimes it can take 4 or 5 attempts before I can access my account details and other times I just give up.


----------



## dmos87 (3 Aug 2010)

All working for me now!


----------



## jaykayphd (3 Aug 2010)

Threadser said:


> I regularly have trouble accessing BOI online services. When I log in a message comes up to say that my session has been inactive for some time and I have to log in again. Sometimes it can take 4 or 5 attempts before I can access my account details and other times I just give up.


 
If you use the "Safari Browser Customer Login" option that should solve your login problems.....well it did for me.  

The BOI online banking system doesnt seem to get on well with my work network, so using the Safari option sorted that out.


----------



## Threadser (3 Aug 2010)

Must try that option, thanks for the info.


----------



## Armada (3 Aug 2010)

Probably just a coincidence but I received a spam email supposedly from 365online this morning.

 It was the most "genuine" looking one I have seen in a long while but maybe that in some way contributed to the site being unavailable... then again maybe not!


----------



## JoeB (3 Aug 2010)

Threadser said:


> I regularly have trouble accessing BOI online services. When I log in a message comes up to say that my session has been inactive for some time and I have to log in again. Sometimes it can take 4 or 5 attempts before I can access my account details and other times I just give up.



This is a known problem which I've reported to them on at least three occasions over a two to three year period. They don't seem to be doing anything about it.

Signing in using the Safari signin may help, but it doesn't always, and you should only use that option if you're using the Safari browser.

You need to add 365online to your trusted sites.. but the problem will still happen.


They also don't seem to know exactly how the 5 minute period of inactivity is supposed to work... apparently it times out 5 minutes after signing in, even if you have been active.. that's what I was told, but I'd expect that to be wrong.. it'd be far more usual for these things to time out after periods of inactivity, not just after a specified time... but they do claim it times out after 5 mins, regardless of activity.


Overall it's not very impressive..


----------



## Threadser (3 Aug 2010)

I was rather amused to see that BOI's online banking won an award last year as Ireland's best online banking service!


----------



## MaryBe (4 Aug 2010)

Threadser said:


> I was rather amused to see that BOI's online banking won an award last year as Ireland's best online banking service!


 I actually really like the BOI online banking as opposed to Ulster Bank.  BOI is very easy to access and negotiate.


----------



## JoeB (4 Aug 2010)

I also think the BOI online banking if ok, despite its flaws.

They have made serious errors in the past.. for example, it used to be the case that if you refreshed the login page it would ask for different numbers of your PIN, ie. 1st, 2nd and 4th... but when you refresh it asks for different digits. This was a security hole as criminals who only had certain digits could refresh until those digits came up. This is now fixed, but was inexcusable really that it ever happened. Several users on boards say that they only had certain digits and had to use this technique.

Another big mistake was to use drop down combo boxes to enter the PIN digits... this was very silly as it was impossible to prevent people seeing what you entered. It might have confused keyloggers though which might have been the motivation behind it... this is now also fixed. But again, it's astonishing that it happened at all...



The problem with session timeouts has gone on for years, yet they seem unable to fix it. This hardly inspires confidence..... and it also indicates that the website is not performing to spec, yet they accept it and do nothing. For example, I have received the session timeout page on many occasions during my login!!!.. i.e I log in on the first page, and instead of being taken to the second login page I receive a session timeout... this is quite incredible and doesn't  inspire confidence as I  say..


If you ignore those problems then the website does work ok...


----------

